# Brittany Ferries winter 2013/14 timetable now on sale.



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Book those dog cabins to Spain before they go. NB 3 more this time, ie 17 cabins per sailing but they seem to be enforcing a 1 pet per cabin rule


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Their website is under a lot of pressure today, I think, as it is very slow and keeps crashing. I managed to book this morning but had to keep reloading. May be better to phone today - if you can get through.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

I booked at 09.00 me, partner, 4 pooches and a car dog cabin and a kennel out 20 December back 11 January.

Obviously we will be tempted to sneak all four of the dogs into the cabin. They are only small Jack Russell terriers.

No one tell BF though


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Don't know how you booked online at that time as it wasn't live till about 10.30.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

I rang at 09.00 wug and booked by phone as I had been tipped off they were uploading and would be available yesterday and I knew from experience that the moment the frequent travellers got their e-mail the website would be busy. The e-mail arrived at 10.15. The e-mail would not have gone out until after they were operational and functional. That's when it will have gone barmy and slow


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

thieawin said:


> That's when it will have gone barmy and slow


And it did. Might be a tip for me to try next time, thanks. So I'll keep quiet about the Jack Russell's.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

I rang on 31 July and was told they would be on sale on 1st that was my tip off. They do make it hard work

I managed to mess up the booking and booked 3 small kennels instead of one large ne, they travel netter together. Rang this morning, all large kennels gone on one of my sailings already!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

booked mine last night.

No dogs mind.

TM


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

thieawin said:


> I rang on 31 July and was told they would be on sale on 1st that was my tip off. They do make it hard work
> 
> I managed to mess up the booking and booked 3 small kennels instead of one large ne, they travel netter together. Rang this morning, all large kennels gone on one of my sailings already!


Members of the Travel Club are supposed to get first goes, according to the email, but I don't see how that can be as anyone can book and if you follow their Twitter feed or BF Enthusiasts you'd know when it's live.

Too bad about the kennels, but on our recent trip some small kennels had at least 2 dogs in them, and some of them were quite large dogs.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Just made another 3 Spanish booking this morning with no problems.

Now have 4 booked.

TM


----------

